# [SOLD] Free bike!



## Bokonon (21 Nov 2010)

'Elite Cycles' steel road bike. Blue. 60cm C-T down tube, 55.5cm C-C top tube. Has a kink in the rhs seat stay (see picture,) other wise mechanically sound.

27" chrome plated steel wheels with nearly-new tyres. Side-pull calliper brakes with nearly-new cables. Cottered cranks. Carry rack. Front lamp mount.

46 tooth chain ring and 22 tooth *fixed* sprocket (no lockring.) Missing the required 1/8" chain. Alternatively, I have most of the parts required to turn this bike back into a 5-speed (shifter, derailleur, freewheel) but this will require the rear wheel to be re-spaced and dished accordingly.

Original pedals and straps also included but not currently fitted.

I don't know anything about the history of this bike, including how the seat stay got bent. I was given it in almost complete condition by a neighbour a couple of years ago. I replaced parts that were beyond hope and built it up as a fixed wheel. I used it to commute a few times, then transfered the chain to another bike. It has sat in my garage since then. I now need to get rid of it; I think it is too good to throw away, but not really worth anything.

For collection only from Leeds (centre or Bramley.)


----------



## montage (21 Nov 2010)

PM sent


----------



## montage (21 Nov 2010)

just wondering how much of an issue that bent seatstay is though


----------



## Iain p (21 Nov 2010)

Nowt a bit a wood and hammer car't sort


----------



## Bokonon (21 Nov 2010)

montage said:


> just wondering how much of an issue that bent seatstay is though



It seems sound enough - I can't see any cracking in the brazing as a result, and it is heavy steel! I've ridden the bike in that condition over about 50 miles without any problems.

See the reply to your PM


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

27 in wheels, cooool


----------



## Bokonon (25 Nov 2010)

Can I tempt anyone if I reduce the price by 10% ?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2010)

Bokonon said:


> Can I tempt anyone if I reduce the price by 10% ?


Sorry, 10% off free isn't cheap enough... you'd have to knock 100% off and I'd also want it gratis, for nothing and you'd have to pay me for storage!


----------



## Bokonon (25 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, 10% off free isn't cheap enough... you'd have to knock 100% off and I'd also want it gratis, for nothing and you'd have to pay me for storage!



You drive a hard bargin, don't you Colin? It'd be just the right size for you and a nice low gear for HB as well!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2010)

Bokonon said:


> You drive a hard bargin, don't you Colin? It'd be just the right size for you and a nice low gear for HB as well!


Yeahbut... I already have an old steel-framed bike my size rusting away in my cellar!


----------



## e-rider (25 Nov 2010)

no thanks, not my colour


----------



## Soltydog (25 Nov 2010)

If you cant get shut, I'll take it off your hands. Toying with the idea of a single speed/fixed, but havent got the time or funds at present to tackle it, but maybe next summer 
Trouble is I wont be over that way again until Sat 11th Dec


----------



## Bokonon (26 Nov 2010)

Soltydog said:


> If you cant get shut, I'll take it off your hands. Toying with the idea of a single speed/fixed, but havent got the time or funds at present to tackle it, but maybe next summer
> Trouble is I wont be over that way again until Sat 11th Dec



If I haven't shifted it by the 11th, you are welcome to it!


----------



## Losidan (27 Nov 2010)

hi there....if it is not too late to jump into this thread I would love to take this. I live in bradford so can bob over any evening or weekend at your convenience. 

Happy to join the queue behind any other members if required
Dan


----------



## Bokonon (29 Nov 2010)

Losidan said:


> hi there....if it is not too late to jump into this thread I would love to take this. I live in bradford so can bob over any evening or weekend at your convenience.



I've replied to your PM.


----------

